# Laser Projector



## BookStop (Jan 6, 2010)

Neat! I want one; don't know what for, but still want ....

Light Blue Optics unveils Light Touch: a 10-inch touchscreen pico projector based on lasers (video) -- Engadget


----------



## PTeppic (Jan 6, 2010)

Within a couple of years (at most) we'll be in "Minority Report" levels of physical interaction interfaces. (Such a shame that when they designed the movie they didn't speak to an egonomist about whether such an interface was sensible for anything more than brief use...) You can never tell with gadgets like this, whether it will be the new zeitgeist paradigm, or whether it will make its mark in the niche interfaces shown as examples: where the screen and keyboard can be combined without using an LCD/TFT touchscreen/tablet. Might be a gimmick, but once one or two store chains start (c.f. self-service check-outs) it will become acceptable.


----------

